# In fendor cold air vs. KN FI Kit



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

My question would an in fendor cold air kit work better than the popular KN kit that is already out there? Also is there an in fendor kit available for an LS1 cause I've only seen it for the LS2, if so where can I find it? Feed back would be greatly appreciated.

David


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

deg04gto said:


> My question would an in fendor cold air kit work better than the popular KN kit that is already out there? Also is there an in fendor kit available for an LS1 cause I've only seen it for the LS2, if so where can I find it? Feed back would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> David


I think that all CAI's are about the same as far as HP & TQ increase's go. I had a K&N and it was a little too restrictive for my application and I don't like the idea of running a oiled air filter. I went to a AEM BRUTE FORCE, This unit sits just a little bit higher in the engine bay and I can see the intake tube directly behind our air scoops , allowing for cooler outside air to hit the tube and reduce the hot air it draws. But as far as better then a in fender type filter system. I just can't give a honest opinion about it. Take a look at this one. It is a little different then the rest, at $500.00 with filters it is not cheap.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

OH THATS PRETTY!!! Cheaper then another I've seen that replaces the entire intake manifold. I wonder how that performs... Where do you locate the Mas Air Sensor? Might be something to try once my goat is back on the road.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

LOWET said:


> I think that all CAI's are about the same as far as HP & TQ increase's go. I had a K&N and it was a little too restrictive for my application and I don't like the idea of running a oiled air filter. I went to a AEM BRUTE FORCE, This unit sits just a little bit higher in the engine bay and I can see the intake tube directly behind our air scoops , allowing for cooler outside air to hit the tube and reduce the hot air it draws. But as far as better then a in fender type filter system. I just can't give a honest opinion about it. Take a look at this one. It is a little different then the rest, at $500.00 with filters it is not cheap.



That is pretty cool lowet, where did you find that intake? I am curious. Oily filters are awful close to intake and is the maf crammed in there close too?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I like that one too!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

PAULCAPASSO said:


> OH THATS PRETTY!!! Cheaper then another I've seen that replaces the entire intake manifold. I wonder how that performs... Where do you locate the Mas Air Sensor? Might be something to try once my goat is back on the road.


On the intake I sent you the picture of you mount you M.A.S right in front of your Throttle body,


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> That is pretty cool lowet, where did you find that intake? I am curious. Oily filters are awful close to intake and is the maf crammed in there close too?


I found this one on ls1gto.com. 



I really think that as far as hp, all of these will be the same because our motors will only draw in as much air as it needs, no more, no less . The true RAM [ sealed ] AIR types will be limited on incoming air at lower speeds,


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

They all do the same thing and will all give right around the same hp/tq gains. Just pick the one you like the look of.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

05_GTO said:


> Just pick the one you like the look of.


You know what, that's probably what it comes down too. :lol:

I've put over $15K into my car and not once has anyone convinced me that changing my LPE CAI would gain me an advantage with a different intake. IMHO these intake comparisons need to die. :shutme


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Yea that is true. I picked the AEM because of the dry filter, and then the silver finish due to its supposed special heat deflector paint. But it does look dam good under the hood!!!!:cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

05_GTO said:


> They all do the same thing and will all give right around the same hp/tq gains. Just pick the one you like the look of.


What kind of paint did you use on your manifold? Did you take it off when you painted it?


----------



## Reloth (Feb 21, 2008)

Probably a dumb question..but not for me ..lol
If you go with the one in the picture there...can you drive in the rain?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Reloth said:


> Probably a dumb question..but not for me ..lol
> If you go with the one in the picture there...can you drive in the rain?


Yes. I've been driving without the rubber inserts in my hood for as long as I've had my car (March '05) and I've driven it quite often in the rain. Water does get in the engine bay but not as much as you would think. I guess it depends on how hard it's raining too. Will enough water get on the filter to totally soak it and cause large amounts of water to get ingested into the engine, personally I doubt it.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't drive in the rain and I wash my car by hand so getting water in my engine bay is not a concern for me. I removed my rubbers inserts a while back and the only minor issuse is that my engine compartment gets a little dusty quicker. A quick dusting with my California Duster every week or so takes care of that. I check my fluid levels weekly and I just do the cleaning at the same time.
With the inserts remove I can see the tube from my AEM when standing in front of my car. Maybe it will help to get a little more outside air blowing on it when moving.
Let's face it, car parts are not cheap and I am a little skeptical when something Brand New comes out on the market. So I usually watch and wait to see what other people think once they have the item. That is just what I did when I had my Pro LS2 Typhoon intake installed, it came out in 2007 and there was negitive talk about it from owners of other intakes and a few good results from some people who had it, I took a shot and bought it.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

I just installed the Volant CAI yesterday. Fit was good. Looks really good.
Power increase? I don't know yet. The sound is much better and maybe low end throttle response is a little better. It does have a wow factor when you open the hood. It will help more as I mod the car over the next year.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

LOWET said:


> I think that all CAI's are about the same as far as HP & TQ increase's go. I had a K&N and it was a little too restrictive for my application and I don't like the idea of running a oiled air filter. I went to a AEM BRUTE FORCE, This unit sits just a little bit higher in the engine bay and I can see the intake tube directly behind our air scoops , allowing for cooler outside air to hit the tube and reduce the hot air it draws. But as far as better then a in fender type filter system. I just can't give a honest opinion about it. Take a look at this one. It is a little different then the rest, at $500.00 with filters it is not cheap.


Man, that looks awesome....I want one as soon as my factory warrenty is up!

Do the filters actually go as far back as the hood scoops? or is it sucking in from under the hood?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> Man, that looks awesome....I want one as soon as my factory warrenty is up!
> 
> Do the filters actually go as far back as the hood scoops? or is it sucking in from under the hood?


That dual air filter set up gets it air from the front of the car and not from the scoops


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

NJSierra said:


> Yea that is true. I picked the AEM because of the dry filter, and then the silver finish due to its supposed special heat deflector paint. But it does look dam good under the hood!!!!:cheers


Where did you get your AEM? I'm a little skeptical of oiled filters myself.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Where did you get it?
I want one!!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it's not true that they'll all give you the same HP if you're talking street gains and not dyno gains. on a dyno the hood is opened and a fan in blowns into the engine bay to keep things cool. on the street some such as the K&N have horrible air intake temperatures. i know because i've logged many an intake. the Lincolnfeller and K&N were both pretty bad from a dead stop and the K&N didn't even improve that much on the highway. air intake temps mean a lot because they change your spark advance and also the density of the air thins as it gets warmer. right now a thru the fender is about as good as it gets especially after some ancillary mods with it such as a relocated and upgraded IAT sensor and radiator air redirection. for the "OMG that looks awesome" crowd, pick the prettiest one. if you want the best intake PLUS bang for the buck ($<100) go for the thru the fender design.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> it's not true that they'll all give you the same HP if you're talking street gains and not dyno gains. on a dyno the hood is opened and a fan in blowns into the engine bay to keep things cool. on the street some such as the K&N have horrible air intake temperatures. i know because i've logged many an intake. the Lincolnfeller and K&N were both pretty bad from a dead stop and the K&N didn't even improve that much on the highway. air intake temps mean a lot because they change your spark advance and also the density of the air thins as it gets warmer. right now a thru the fender is about as good as it gets especially after some ancillary mods with it such as a relocated and upgraded IAT sensor and radiator air redirection. for the "OMG that looks awesome" crowd, pick the prettiest one. if you want the best intake PLUS bang for the buck ($<100) go for the thru the fender design.


I wrapped my AEM intake tube with a heat reflective insulation wrap to help keep under hood engine temps from getting to it. That along with a Omega Thermister sensor made a big difference.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their input. I ended up going with the Gravana Stainless Steel cai system and looks great.


----------

